# Occasional sputter when starting out?



## jasperhobbs (Oct 5, 2008)

I saw something posted on this and can't seem to find it. My 1990 Sentra 1.6 on occasion after at a stop light sputters when taking off. I have had a recent tune up done with new plugs, rotor and wires. Ran some seafoam in gas tank. it is very odd because car runs great and the sputter is very random.

Anyone have similar problem and solution?

Thanks in advance, this is a great forum.
Jasper


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There may be a vacuum leak in the intake system.


----------



## Spitrod (Sep 22, 2008)

Could certainly be what Rogoman said.

However, I bought new plugs and wires for my b12 last year after
experiencing exactly what you described. It cured the problem completely
for about a month and then once in a while, I would get the same sputter.
It boggled me because the plugs, wires, cap and everything else was new.
After some troubleshooting, I decided to spend/possibly waste the money
on another wireset..and that's exactly what it was. My new wireset was 
faulty after a month. Threw another one on and never had the problem
again.


----------



## jasperhobbs (Oct 5, 2008)

Spitrod that is interesting as I had new wires put on. Is there any way to test plug wires without buying new ones?

Jasper


----------



## Spitrod (Sep 22, 2008)

To be honest, I'm not really sure. Generally, when my wires went bad before,
it was very obvious. But this last time, I just had a gut feeling it was the wires
and I happened to be right. It's not very often, but I've picked up faulty stuff
a number of times from Autozone, Murray's and Advanced Auto.


----------



## nickdoof (Oct 9, 2008)

I have the exact same problem you guys are talking about. I thought it was the clutch not engaging right away because it needs to be replaced badly. I have tuned up my entire ignition system including the coil with MSD products and still have the same sputter unless I rev it passed 3k just to get going(which is obnoxious)


----------



## jasperhobbs (Oct 5, 2008)

Nick is it every time you start out or occasional like mine?

Jasper


----------



## nickdoof (Oct 9, 2008)

For me it's pretty much always when i'm going from a dead stop. In my case it just may BE the clutch, I didn't do the tune-up specifically because of that problem either, so I cant say that it bothers me too much.


----------



## DB45 (Sep 3, 2008)

it might be your coolant temperature sensor i replaced mine and it stopped spuddering when taking off after i did that it also idled better


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

mine only sputters when its warmed up, at part-throttle or more, below 3k. it only used to do it rarely. now it lurches n sputters all the time. all vac hoses r new.

any other ideas?


----------



## b12bro (Nov 19, 2008)

I had a similar problem on my 88 sentra a while back, I Did the same things, New wires, all new vaccume hoses, still sputtered, then it started running rich all the time and eventualy fouled out my plugs. it turned out the fuel injector started to stick and eventualy stuck open all the time till it died, pulled one off my pulsar and bingo no sputter, and didnt run rich any more!


----------



## nickdoof (Oct 9, 2008)

Ooo.. I hope it isn't my injector. I have also heard that it could be the Throttle Position sensor. On my car it's like when i'm barely resting my foot on the gas(if the car is cold) it will cut out and stutter pretty hard. It does this ON TOP of almost always sputtering below 3k rpms, but this might also be my clutch?


----------



## jasperhobbs (Oct 5, 2008)

Sputter in my 1990 Sentra seems to have ceased. I have tried different gas stations and fuel grades but I think what may have solved problem is injector cleaner Techron. Time will tell if problem is really solved.

Jasper


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

my 90 used to do the same thing it would stumble from a stop, replaced the aftermarket plug wires with OEM nissan and the problem is gone, they may cost more but factory parts are better.


----------

